# Hmm, E60 545i with manual transmission



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

I'm reading a thread on another board, from a guy who has received a copy of the recent E60 catalog. Under the 'Data Sheet' the E60 545i is listed with manual transmission as standard. 

I know that SMG will be offered on the 545i but I thought the engine is too big and powerful for a manual and the AG would skip the manual option on the top range. Hmm...

And the performance figures are also very impressive :

0-100 km/h in 5.8 secs / Top Speed 250 km/h (limited) :yikes:

OK, I'm not a fan of the design but 4.5 Liter with manual tranny .... :yummy:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *I'm reading a thread on another board, from a guy who has received a copy of the recent E60 catalog. Under the 'Data Sheet' the E60 545i is listed with manual transmission as standard.
> 
> I know that SMG will be offered on the 545i but I thought the engine is too big and powerful for a manual and the AG would skip the manual option on the top range. Hmm...
> 
> ...


You just wait for the M5    

I don't care how ugly it is, I want one :bigpimp:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Time to trade in the Alpina and get on the waitlist for the 545i Manual (or would that be the new Alpina B10S?).


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

The HACK said:


> *Time to trade in the Alpina and get on the waitlist for the 545i Manual (or would that be the new Alpina B10S?). *


It will be called the B5 

But unfortunately only with Switchtronic :tsk:


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

5.8 Seconds isnt that impressive. I thought the car would do low 5's. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

bmw540i said:


> *5.8 Seconds isnt that impressive. I thought the car would do low 5's. :thumbdwn:   *


considering the E39 M5 goes at 5.3s, 5.8s sounds pretty good :dunno:


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

bmw540i said:


> *5.8 Seconds isnt that impressive. I thought the car would do low 5's. :thumbdwn:   *


I agree (and posted as much a week ago here

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=31825

Nevertheless, I'm going to give BMW the benefit of the doubt and presume that they're printed numbers are conservative (and that we might actually see 5.3/5.4 0-60, not 0-62, times).

In a few years (when the boys are old enough to appreciate the old world and when I have more than 17k miles on it, and a few more grey hairs so that a 5-series is more my cup o' tea), I expect to see a 545 6-speed or SMG in my carport.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

hts said:


> *I agree (and posted as much a week ago here
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=31825
> 
> ...


how is the future 330HP 4 door sedan supposed to go as fast as the current 400HP sedan?


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *how is the future 330HP 4 door sedan supposed to go as fast as the current 400HP sedan? *


ball bearings.

lighter weight? valvetronic? less friction?

how the hell do i know? ours is not to reason why, my dear misunderstood friend.

it's like this. i just dream up the requirements. it's up to the engineers to make it happen and deliver. and oh yeah, i need it yesterday and it has to be affordable to boot, so there.

:bigpimp:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

hts said:


> *
> 
> it's like this. i just dream up the requirements. it's up to the engineers to make it happen and deliver. and oh yeah, i need it yesterday and it has to be affordable to boot, so there.
> 
> :bigpimp: *


:rofl:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

bmw540i said:


> *5.8 Seconds isnt that impressive. I thought the car would do low 5's. :thumbdwn:   *


5.8s to 100kmph (62mph) ~ 5.5s to 60 mph. Given BMW's propensity to quote very conservative numbers, I'd say this guy will easily test for 5.3 to 60 in U.S. rags.

Impressive enough for ya?


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

Being 325 HP and 330 torque with 6 speed the 545 should do 5.2 5.3 easily. I just wish they keep the weight of the car under 3700 and put in a 3.15 LSD or 3.45 then that would kick ass.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

bmw540i said:


> *Being 325 HP and 330 torque with 6 speed the 545 should do 5.2 5.3 easily.
> *


The 394HP 368 torque M5 barely does 5.3!


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

Isnt the M5 4.8?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

bmw540i said:


> *Isnt the M5 4.8? *


5.0 Liter


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

Im not talking about liter

Isnt the M5 0-60 of 4.8 seconds instead of 5.3


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

bmw540i said:


> *Im not talking about liter
> 
> Isnt the M5 0-60 of 4.8 seconds instead of 5.3 *


we're talking about 0-100km here.

E39 M5=5.3s


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *we're talking about 0-100km here.
> 
> E39 M5=5.3s *


That is wrong. There is no shift from 60-62, and no 394hp car is taking half a second to gain 2mph.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Mystikal said:


> *That is wrong. There is no shift from 60-62, and no 394hp car is taking half a second to gain 2mph. *


BMW's quoted numbers say 5.3 0-100


----------



## pdz (Nov 17, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> *I'm reading a thread on another board, from a guy who has received a copy of the recent E60 catalog. Under the 'Data Sheet' the E60 545i is listed with manual transmission as standard.
> 
> I know that SMG will be offered on the 545i but I thought the engine is too big and powerful for a manual and the AG would skip the manual option on the top range. Hmm...
> 
> ...


alex: why couldn't they just use the same robust 6speed from the z8/m5? the clutch is the weakpoint on those cars, not the transmission.


----------

